# Days Gone By: Artica, Cheyenne & Sammy



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow. I got teary eyed with the Artica pics. Look at her when she was just a little puppy, what a cutie! 

This was very nice, MJ. I'm sure you went through a lot of emotions putting this together. I love all the pictures but the ones of Artica really tug at the heartstrings, for me. What a beautiful dog she was. Her eyes, just stunning. I bet you thought that everytime you looked at her


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a wonderful tribute to your beloved friends. I teared up at the pics of Artica - I know your grief is still strong . . .


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It won't let me view it. Maybe it's best. Your other photo made me cry...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well let me get the tissues and wipe my tears. That was a beautiful tribute to your furkids. That Artica was a stunning girl and love the last pictures of her. I have ot stop crying now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great tribute to your pups. The pictures of Artica really pull at my heartstrings.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was a really beautiful photoshow! I loved the captions! All of your pups were gorgeous.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Truly, truly beautiful. Oh, and baby Artica is adorable! Oh my, that was really wonderful. The last picture just took my breath, those eyes.

What beautiful and precious memories you have.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy cow I'm bawling. That side show is amazing and beautiful. You are the best!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It wouldn't let me watch it, but I'm sure it's beautiful








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Sweet, Martha*

I was thinking of you the other day. I found a tiny lump on my boy Pronto. Vet thinks it's no big deal . Got me thinking about my first dog Marley and Artica. Both had their bodies attacked by mast cells. We both did our best to help our girls. Excellent slide show. Alex


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> It wouldn't let me watch it, but I'm sure it's beautiful


Oh Heidi, I hope you can get it to play. You get to see Artie as a baby along with some very precious moments and some funny ones too.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone so much for your support and love through this journey with us. Being able to share this was the most difficult as it even took me several weeks just to bring myself to get the photos together. Once I started yesterday, I spent over 12 hours straight until I was finished.

While gone, never forgotten, I feel Artie with me each day reminding me that the love never ends.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

All I got was a black screen. Will try again later.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> All I got was a black screen. Will try again later.


I get the black screen myself sometimes, I just wait a few minutes and try again and then it usually works.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Very beautiful and touching tribute.


----------

